# Billy!



## loesingfafm (Nov 5, 2016)

He has got to be the best goat I have had ! Very tame and I must say he is my favorite lol

I love when they are tame enough to trim hooves etc. Makes the job easier .  I just let mine roam, Live on about 180 acres but they only go to about 5 to 10 acres of it and they sleep on the porch lol


----------



## Suzanne_Tyler (Jul 19, 2014)

Nice  I wish we had enough land to raise free range goats. Seems to be one of the best methods.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Karen (Jun 22, 2010)

Which one is Billy? How old is he?


----------



## loesingfafm (Nov 5, 2016)

Karen said:


> Which one is Billy? How old is he?


Billy is the goat in the first picture I have listed. He is about one,I mostly only raise sheep but I have two goats they seem to be the trouble makers :smile:


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

he sounds like my Diesel!!!! sweet, gentile, LOVES kisses and my little dog, weens all the baby boys will go for long walks with me and the Kid/dog!


----------



## loesingfafm (Nov 5, 2016)

spidy1 said:


> he sounds like my Diesel!!!! sweet, gentile, LOVES kisses and my little dog, weens all the baby boys will go for long walks with me and the Kid/dog!


How cute


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Nice.


----------

